# ECA vs T5



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

WHICH WORK THE BEST??? my mates just got some t5s & says they are better than an ECA stack, what do you think???


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

t5 is just a higher dosed ECA


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

T5, can i get some info on this?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

the ones I've seen have the following

60mg effy

200mg caffeine

300mg aspirin

100mg naringin


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the original T5's where a little more than just a higher dosed ECA stack not sure what was in them though...


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

are they in cap or tab form?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Tinytom said:


> the ones I've seen have the following
> 
> 60mg effy
> 
> ...


60mg Eph. Woah, hope you like the intense nervous feeling!!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeh they come in caps mate.. I used them to give my workout a boost.. They suppressed my appetite some what and cause me to hasve extremely bad chest pains at night which obviously put me off using them.. It may have been un-related but I don't need them anyway as they're for slimming.. They do work damn good though, You can buy just ephedrine tablets then pop a pro plus and an aspirin to make a ECA!


----------



## hovis (Nov 25, 2005)

so the t5 IS the better of the two....thanx


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If by better you mean stronger then yes cos thats the only difference


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

if trying to lose BF would this help as well as cutting carbs down and also cardio or would you suggest eca tom?


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

its the same T5 = roughly 2 eph


----------

